# Whole or skimmed milk?



## jowniofownio212

Hi

On a bulking diet and am currently driking skimmed milk with oats and my protein shakes. Should this be skimmed or whole? I know when bulking you want more calories but wil there be too much fat in whole?

What do you drink??

Cheers


----------



## big steve

semi skimmed....


----------



## usernameneeded

whole milk, theres less than 3% diff and its got all the goodness in it were as skimmed doesnt


----------



## Toby2

Full fat milk is semi skimmed milk plus fat. This means there is less actual milk per ml and therefore less protein per ml. Hardly any real difference but enough to convince me to drink semi skimmed lol


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820

If your below 80kg drink loads of whole milk to get to that weight, after then switch to semi skimmed milk.


----------



## Guest

Whatever the missus buys!


----------



## JM

Whole milk for me


----------



## Rick89

i usually get through a good 4 litres of whole milk everyday


----------



## 2004mark

Whole for me. Can't tell you what you should be drinking though.


----------



## xpower

Just started using whole again for the extra cals myself


----------



## Wheyman

i just have pints of cream


----------



## Greenspin

If you need the extra calories and choose to get them from milk, then either drink more semi skimmed, or swap to whole. If it's about getting extra fat from milk, then drink whole, or more semi skimmed. If it's about getting more protein from milk but with minimal calories, then drink the one with the higher protein to calorie ratio, if you catch my drift. There isn't a magic rule, just different requirements and preferences.

And a side note, bulking isn't simply about eating loads of calories. It about an appropriate amount of calories to suffice gains. This will vary in amount from person to person. If you want to just get big from what ever (fat free mass or fat), then how ever many surplus calories you can eat is the best route, but I would not advise this.


----------



## tprice

gold top


----------



## Breezy2k

I'm still confused about this i've been 75kg for quite a while and am currently on a lean bulking routine and basically onyl have milk with porridge for breakfast and ocasionally in protein shakes for breakfast too so have always drunk skimmed milk as the protein is the same per 100ml in skimmed, semi and whole.

whole milk just seems to have a lot of saturated fat which i've always tried to keep as low as possible so even to lean bulk do you need to take in some saturated fat?

if i want to get extra fats from milk what extra times of the day are people having it?


----------



## UKLifter88

I usually have water with my oats, but skimmed milk if I use milk


----------



## Mighty.Panda

I've been forcing myself to drink 2 litres of whole milk as I desperately need to put weight back on. It comes to about 1300 calories I think. Its good for bulking could drink whole and semi maybe, I'll switch to semi eventually when I've recovered from being Kenyan.


----------



## Breda

Whole milk.. I pprefer my dairy not to be tampered with


----------



## Mighty.Panda

Breda said:


> Whole milk.. I pprefer my dairy not to be tampered with


Another direct from the teet man :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss

There is a farm near me that sells unhomogenised milk. I try and get it as often as possible. Beats homogenised stuff hands down.

If you're dieting and want to reduce calories maybe skimmed is worth considering, but the fat in whole milk should reduce the glycemic load anyway.


----------



## Jeckyll

Toby2 said:


> Full fat milk is semi skimmed milk plus fat. This means there is less actual milk per ml and therefore less protein per ml. Hardly any real difference but enough to convince me to drink semi skimmed lol


per 100 ml protein semi skimmed = 3.4g protein full fat =3.2g

calories semi skimmed=54 full fat= 62

fat semi 1.7g full fat 3.4g

not a huge difference in protein to be worried.


----------



## Believe2Achieve

I've always used skimmed milk but water is still good


----------



## Matty-boy

I just love ice cold whole milk  Find semi skimmed just tastes watery.


----------



## Mighty.Panda

You should get some Sperm Whale milk down you matey 60% fat nice and calorie dense


----------



## mark67

When on a cycle the mrs drinks a lot of cream :thumb: :thumb :


----------

